# Bow season?



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

I've check the TPW website and didn't find much on the bow season. Did anyone hear or know when the 2009-2010 bow season starts? Thanks.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

October 3rd.


----------



## rufusoilt1985 (Jun 24, 2009)

yeah either the sep 27 or oct the 3rd..... hope they don't short us three days.... they started early last year maybe they will this year to.... http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/hunt/season/animal_listing/#whiteTailDeer it should be on this site when it comes up just put in your county and it should be there


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

rufusoilt1985 said:


> yeah either the sep 27 or oct the 3rd..... hope they don't short us three days.... they started early last year maybe they will this year to.... http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/hunt/season/animal_listing/#whiteTailDeer it should be on this site when it comes up just put in your county and it should be there


This is for the 08-09 season not the 09-10 season.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Ladies and gentlemen, the start of the 2008/2009 bow season for whitetail deer is Saturday, the 26th of September and will run through Friday, the 6th of November!


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

The 08 an 09 season is over. I think he was asking about the upcoming season. But, 3 days early would be better than 3 days late. I just hope it cools off by then. It might be hard to stay hidden with sweat pouring off your face.


Silverspoon said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, the start of the 2008/2009 bow season for whitetail deer is Saturday, the 26th of September and will run through Friday, the 6th of November!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Archery-only Season begins the Saturday closest to September 30 and runs through the day prior to the General Season.

Unless they change to rules, Bucksnort is correct. The 2009-10 Archery Season will begin Saturday Oct. 3rd.


----------



## LRM (Sep 1, 2004)

*yep*



TXPalerider said:


> Archery-only Season begins the Saturday closest to September 30 and runs through the day prior to the General Season.
> 
> Unless they change to rules, Bucksnort is correct. The 2009-10 Archery Season will begin Saturday Oct. 3rd.


*2. **OPEN SEASONS AND BAG LIMITS--HUNTING PROVISIONS*

*31 TAC §65.42, §65.64*
.
.
.

(8) Archery-only open seasons. In all counties where there is a general open season for white-tailed deer, there is an archery-only open season during which either sex of white-tailed deer may be taken as provided for in §65.11(2) and (3) of this title (relating to Means and Methods).

(A) Open season: the Saturday closest to September 30 for 30 consecutive days. 
(B) Bag limit: the bag limit in any given county is as provided for that county during the general open season.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I just called Austin TP&W and they told me that bow season will in fact open on October 3rd. Sorry about the double post. I didnt see this one.


----------



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

OCt. 3, 2009 

We just filled up the corn feeder for the year. Know our protein feeder are get hit like crazy.


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

Not soon enough.


----------

